# My 1st Audi.... loving it!



## brice1ie (Jun 6, 2009)

Hey all,
Well im irish, but live between France and the UK... as the title says.. this is the1st time ove owned an Audi. I bought a 2008 TTS and am absolutely loving every minute driving it... Have driven many cars but this one really has grown on me, right from the start. I hope that I can learn more about the car, and see what mods are available, and where is good to get them fitted of course. I hope I can also give something back to the forum over time. Well again, hi all and looking forward to bein apart of the forum.

Tom.


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

Hi and welcome to the forum 

love the colour of the TT 8)

have a look in the events section there are meets/events planned later this year for France

don't forget to join the TTOC http://www.ttoc.co.uk

Mark


----------



## brice1ie (Jun 6, 2009)

Hey and thanks for replying..
Its great that theres events over here!! I will def attend.

And for the link to TTOC, joining it as i type..


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

There you go Tom 

viewtopic.php?f=3&t=139857

Mark


----------



## TT_Tesh (Feb 22, 2009)

Very nice

Enjoy the forum and Welcome! [smiley=argue.gif]


----------



## brice1ie (Jun 6, 2009)

Cool, 
Thanks alot for that Mark..
And now a member of TTOC... 

And thanks Rudetesh!


----------



## Tim G (Feb 16, 2005)

brice1ie said:


> Hey all,
> Well im irish, but live between France and the UK.
> Tom.


Do you live on a boat? :roll: :wink:

Nice Colour TT


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

Welcome to the forum , nice car. 8)


----------



## brice1ie (Jun 6, 2009)

Thanks Malstt...

haha Tim.. smart arse... :lol: :lol:

Thanks for your comments...


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

Welcome to the forum and the club buddy, nice TTS, like the colour seen a few in Orange now, like the colour


----------



## brice1ie (Jun 6, 2009)

Cheers mate... lots of people here in France asked me if its a custom paint job.. which is pretty cool.. Most over here have the mkII in white so i wanted something a little different.. seems to have worked well!


----------



## forest (Mar 17, 2009)

Tidy colour, welcome to the forum


----------



## brice1ie (Jun 6, 2009)

Cheers forest, thanks alot...


----------



## subvertbeats (May 28, 2009)

Welcome mate, car looks lovely


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

Welcome to the forum 

Love the Orange/Orange mix... not sure I would be brave enough to do it myself


----------



## brice1ie (Jun 6, 2009)

Cheers for your comments guys... very much appreciated!!


----------



## jalms (May 24, 2009)

Yeah, mine is my 1st Audi too!!

Excellent colour and model, I droolled with the pics! Congrats, mate!


----------



## Jeffe (Jun 7, 2009)

Very nice car. [smiley=book2.gif] Très belle voiture.


----------



## brice1ie (Jun 6, 2009)

hey Jalms,
Thanks for your comments.....Glad your liking your TT also... Looks great! Not to mention you have the wind in your hair!! :wink:

Bonsoir Jeffe, et merci... tres gentil!! 

Any of you guys coming to the Meet around the Jura region in September?? I got the info thanks to the kind people on this site... looks like it'll be a good trip..... And the weathers normally still nice and warm for those cab. models...


----------



## jalms (May 24, 2009)

Yes, indeed, sometimes we don't appreciate what we have, but I really know that I'm a lucky guy living in a somewhat sunny place, so suitable to the Roadster.

Believe me, I really loooooooooved your ride, awesome color and the overall setup!!


----------

